
Building Database Driven RESTFUL API Applications with Flask and Angularjs - leog7
http://techarena51.com/index.php/how-to-build-database-driven-crud-applications-with-flask-api-and-angularjs-ng-resource/
======
ronyba
Thanks exactly what I was looking for :)

------
AltheaL
I like flask very easy to customise

